# <<<<<<<<NEW CHEVY COMMERCIAL EXCLUSIVE >&gt



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Here are the pics from the new chevy impala commercial that is to air beginning in 2 weeks from today. Me and Tommy (Juiced 63) on here got picked to go down to Atlanta,Ga for the 5 day shoot.

The commercial is for the new chevy impala.It features T.I king of the south,Dale earnheart jr and some other nascar drivers.

My digital camera got lost before the trip so all the pics are from my camcorder with no flash on it. So the quality is not the best sorry. They do get better out in the sun though.

Here are the pics.....

Most of the commercial was filmed at Atlanta motor speedway....









My impala in the garage at the speedway.









Juiced 63's impala









The "Lowriders" from the shoot.



























59 Lowrod









Garage lineup


----------



## showpony2nc (Jan 15, 2006)

CANT WAIT TO SEE IT GLAD TO SEE SOME PEOPLE FROM THE CAROLINAS GET RECONIZED :thumbsup:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

More pics....... :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

:0 














































The garage....









On three....









Finally out of the garage.... :biggrin: 
Rainy day filming at the speedway.
The crew kept one car dry for this shot it was T.I 's haha....









Best pic I got of T.I 








I did get to hit the switches on him though. :biggrin: 

Tommy a few cars behind T.I


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

DAMN BABY it's about time :tongue:
I'll post up more when you're done :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

:0 

Juiced 63 getting loaded on the trailer for the next day of filming.



























Some pics from a park in atlanta they filmed at.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guetlers Girl_@Feb 1 2007, 03:41 PM~7148937
> *DAMN BABY it's about time :tongue:
> I'll post up more when you're done  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I needed a day off just to put all these pics up...haha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Congrats Chippin !!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Feb 1 2007, 02:45 PM~7148966
> *I needed a day off just to put all these pics up...haha  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no kidding, way to kill everyone with dialup :tongue:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

More pics from the scene at the park.  














































A nice bubble from Obsession CC at the shoot.


















:0 Some sexy girl next to a 59. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't remember that green bubble at all :0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

LIKE THE WHEELS


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guetlers Girl_@Feb 1 2007, 03:52 PM~7149034
> *I don't remember that green bubble at all  :0
> *



What green bubble? :biggrin: 

haha...Quick edit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz+Feb 1 2007, 02:53 PM~7149048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

More pics from the park scene....  

This 68 was cleeeean. :biggrin: 













































Obsession C.C.









Director yelling cut......haha









Looks like a good cruise spot. :biggrin: 









Door on a donk. :biggrin: 









ACTION!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 1 2007, 03:45 PM~7148968
> *Congrats Chippin !!!!
> *



Thanks alot homie. It was like a dream come true for me. :cheesy: 

More pics............ :biggrin: 

Tommy's 63




































My 64 :biggrin: 




































Layed back!!!!!! :biggrin: 









4 dr :biggrin: 









He riding spinners....... :biggrin: 


















:0


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

I dig that last shot! 

look at that puddle :0


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 1 2007, 04:02 PM~7149119
> *:biggrin:
> *





:wave: :wave: 


MORE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

hey 
NICE PICS!!!!!!


cant wait till it comes out on tv. not a fan of t.i., but im loving all the rides... :thumbsup:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

That was it from the park. Back to the garage..... :biggrin: 

Nascar trailer









Neon ricer. :uh: 








Who let him in here? :biggrin: 

Bel-air interior









Home depot car









Lowes car :biggrin:


----------



## ELSYLENT (Dec 15, 2006)

good shit


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELSYLENT_@Feb 1 2007, 04:22 PM~7149274
> *good shit
> *



      

More pics!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 



















Here they are setting up the race cars for a shot.


















Notice the exhaust on the film truck. Got to keep the exhaust smoke away from the shot. :biggrin: 


















ITS JR!!!!! :biggrin: 



























Sky looking all crazy from the tornados that just passed through. :0 









Tires looking small for a nascar?!?!?!?!









Running them 50 series on jr's car for a scene.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Let me get an autograph :biggrin:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 1 2007, 04:41 PM~7149425
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Finally some sun out. :biggrin: 














































Alligator seats in the 68 drop


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 1 2007, 04:45 PM~7149438
> *Let me get an autograph  :biggrin:
> *



I'll only charge you half price for the first one. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

MORE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Here is that donk that Y-NOT painted Adam. :0 :0 














































Year-one catalog camaro


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

Do you have a shot of the trunk and the hood? i don't think i got any


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guetlers Girl_@Feb 1 2007, 05:07 PM~7149600
> *Do you have a shot of the trunk and the hood? i don't think i got any
> *



I did but its too dark to see good detail.

MORE PICS! :biggrin: 

LAYEDBACK LUXURIES C.C. 64  































































JUICED 63'S IMPALA


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

:0 




























This sunfire pulled up out of nowhere...weird mural..lol


















:uh: 









:roflmao: :roflmao: 









Chainsaw cutting it up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
"the head looks kinda weird.."
"thats my niece..."


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Congrats on the shot and the cars look good*


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guetlers Girl_@Feb 1 2007, 05:36 PM~7149882
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> "the head looks kinda weird.."
> "thats my niece..."
> *



 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I felt bad after he told me it was his neiece. hahahaha!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Feb 1 2007, 05:30 PM~7150273
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I felt bad after he told me it was his neiece. hahahaha!!!!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


She must have a giant head because it was pretty big on the yellow car too :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

congrat's :thumbsup:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 1 2007, 05:37 PM~7149895
> *Congrats on the shot and the cars look good
> *



Thanks man.   

More pics...... :biggrin: 










Even the blues brothers were there. :0 :0 :biggrin: 









Y-NOT paint on the donk.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

THEY DID A CHEVY COMMERCIAL FOR THIS SUNDAY SUPERBOWL YOULL BE SEEING MY HOMIES RAG  I BEALIVE ANOTHER ONE FROM SUPER NATURALS
BUT IT WILL BE THIS SUNDAY DURRING SUPER BOWL :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup: Nice :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

I'll keep a look out for that rag during the super bowl Forgiven. It looks clean as hell.
  

More pics......... :0 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

You guessed it!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 

MORE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

the pics look great :thumbsup: im wantin to see some lolos other then mine im ready for the picnic :worship:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

looks like its gonna be a badass commercial


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn, thats pretty cool!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 1 2007, 06:47 PM~7150381
> *THEY DID A CHEVY COMMERCIAL FOR THIS SUNDAY SUPERBOWL YOULL BE SEEING MY HOMIES RAG  I BEALIVE ANOTHER ONE FROM SUPER NATURALS
> BUT IT WILL BE THIS SUNDAY DURRING SUPER BOWL :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Super Naturals has some nice cars out there.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Not too sure how all the pics got lost since yesterday. :dunno: 

I'll see what I can do to repost em.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

:0 
I'll fix it  you know I will :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

Test


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

damn, wish i could of seen the pics


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Feb 2 2007, 12:21 PM~7157127
> *damn, wish i could of seen the pics
> *


I'll post mine up in a while, something fucked up with his photobucket. we'll probably have to re-do them.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 1 2007, 06:47 PM~7150381
> *THEY DID A CHEVY COMMERCIAL FOR THIS SUNDAY SUPERBOWL YOULL BE SEEING MY HOMIES RAG  I BEALIVE ANOTHER ONE FROM SUPER NATURALS
> BUT IT WILL BE THIS SUNDAY DURRING SUPER BOWL :biggrin:
> 
> ...


heres one chevy commercial thats going to be aired during superbowl.. see some of the cars pictured in this one.. didn't see the rag..but mighta missed it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoApXpIymdE&eurl=


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

i just seen the one with TI in it i think :dunno:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

i didnt see the rag either


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

The T.I. one with Mary J Blige? 

There were a couple of those cars in the garage at Atlanta, we never saw those ones move, different shoot.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

test


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i just saw the commercial on BET last night, with TI in it!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: Which one? 




HERE WE GO AGAIN! Since Chippin's photobucket is acting funny, I'm going to repost all the photos.

going to suck for you guys on dial up - all photos from CHIPPIN 64, who lost his digital camera a few months ago and used his video camera.

Heres CHIPPIN 64's impala in the garage 









the 59 impala that was out there 









Chippins 64 with the 63 that was out there









juiced_64's 63 :biggrin: 









the black ride (forgot the year  )

















Chippins 64

















:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

More shots from the garage


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

More from the garage


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

More from the garage...

The 59

































new impala


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

We were in the garage, a LOT.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

STILL in the garage.


























finally, out on set :0 Heres part of the crew keeping T.I.s car dry








and its T.I.








Juiced_64 cruisin right behind him
















The line up


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

and back in the garage


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Juiced 64 loading up for the park shoot 









Here we are at the park :biggrin: 








































































Same guy that has the 63 owns this one, Lozano Customs


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Some behind the scenes-ish stuff
































Looks like a good place to cruise :0 








37 speakers total :0


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

End of the day at the park. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Chippin 64's 64 








juiced 64's 63








lozanos 63

















where did this guy come from? :uh: 








59 interior








home depot car :0 
















the 59


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Red donk that was out there

















This was where they were loading the home depot and bud car onto the trucks to shoot the scene where they're going around the track
































Dale E. Jr.'s truck








3wheelin in the garage :biggrin: 








Sky after a tornado had gone through








Dale E. Jr's wheels look a little small :0


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

The sun is out for the last day we were there, it was SO cold out though
































68 vert 
















year one catalog camero








bel air that was out there








Red donk that was out there, those rims blinding us :0 
















Chippin 64's ride


----------



## ELSYLENT (Dec 15, 2006)

too bad they didnt show no low lows anywhere.
i didnt see any


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

More of Chippin 64's ride
































juiced 64's 63 :0 
























More of Chippins 64


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELSYLENT_@Feb 6 2007, 02:08 PM~7190115
> *too bad they didnt show no low lows anywhere.
> i didnt see any
> *


In the recent commericals?

We were told by the guy that got us out there and into it that ours is supposed to air on February 14th


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Youngest Lozanos ride








































juiced 64s 63 








greenish donk








chippin 64's ride








*LBL for life* :biggrin: 








line up through part of the set








the blues brothers came out 








68 vert again








bel air again


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

juiced 64's 63
























rims on lozanos 63








the bel-air
























the 59


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

More of the 59
















































black carh








the 3 lowlows








the YNOT mural on the red donk 









These are the last of Chippins photos, i know I missed a few when i was uploading but he'll have to tell me which ones. :0 

now for mine :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Heres my shots from the commercial, prolly some of the same shit. :0 

This was actually before we even made it down there, with the uhaul and burbon 








clearance??

























we couldn't get up to 35 without fishtailing all over the road. so Juiced 64 hooked it up with Timbo with OldSchool Transport :biggrin: rolled out in style  hehe


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

These didnt upload in order.. so..


----------



## chubaka79 (Jan 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: great pictures


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks :biggrin: from both of us


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

juiced 64's trunk
















the lineup
















juiced 63
















chippin had a little leak :0 
































lozanos 63


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

crazy sunday morning sky 








from the back
















lozanos 63








juiced 63 and chippin 64 3wheeling in the garage


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

and at the park..

















chippin 64's ride 
















:0 :cheesy: 









during the T.I. shoot, was cold and rainy, and the scene was supposed to be on a nice summer day..








































the sky that evening :0


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

the 59








"forget inches, i'm still counting spokes"








dale jr's car








red donk








the other one








both








mural on the red one: YNOT








had a little TOO much fun with these cars..haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 









at the park

















everyone just kinda hanging out (did that a lot..)









just waiting for something to happen..









he tried to sell me something that makes your car shine like it came off the showroom floor, i didn't buy it. :cheesy: 








you know :biggrin: 









vert in the mirrors


----------



## Antdawg (Oct 9, 2005)

Congratulations homies.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

still hangin out :biggrin: 

















back in the garage

























































chargin 'em up


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

loved this car :0 

























same scene where they were shooting the cars on the track
























this is the director and one of the stunt guys









hittin bumper (one way or another )









crazy sky :0


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

juiced 63's ride 

























































the vert

















red donk


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

The last few 
































































































^ red donk trunk


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

i tought they HAD SOMETHING AGAINST RED CARS :scrutinize: ALL YOU HAD TO SAY IS YOU DIDNT WANT ME TO GO


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Feb 6 2007, 06:28 PM~7192406
> *i tought they HAD SOMETHING AGAINST RED CARS  :scrutinize: ALL YOU HAD TO SAY IS YOU DIDNT WANT ME TO GO
> *


 :0 
Actually they didn't use the red donk at all, and the 59 was more orange, almost like Chippin's car  Belair had a weird color going down, redish orangeish. Sorry west :0


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guetlers Girl_@Feb 7 2007, 05:59 AM~7197178
> *:0
> Actually they didn't use the red donk at all, and the 59 was more orange, almost like Chippin's car  Belair had a weird color going down, redish orangeish. Sorry west  :0
> *



its all good


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

great pics!!!

that 68 rag is banan'ers


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Feb 6 2007, 04:26 PM~7190757
> *Congratulations homies.
> *



Thanks man. :thumbsup:


----------



## ghbmsport (Feb 17, 2007)

Chevrolet showed 2 new commercials from this shoot on the Daytona 500 broadcast.

Here is a clip from a news story

Chevrolet will use NASCAR to re-ignite the passions of Americans for its cars with spots featuring Dale Earnhardt Jr. and Tony Stewart. The Daytona 500 serves as the manufacturer's third pillar of its new campaign celebrating passion, fun and freedom. Following spots on the Super Bowl and the Grammy Awards, the Daytona 500 ads use NASCAR's superstars joining other celebrities and "regular folks" in a memorable "mashing" of cultures and song. The scene is an intriguing infield celebration where fans evoke their passions for Chevy cars...most notably the Impala, which will complement the Monte Carlo racing in NASCAR in 2007.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

http://www.nascar.com/promos/daytona_tvads/

Found the new commercial. Dont blink while its on....you will miss my impala. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


It is listed under chevrolet switcheroo.


----------

